# Forenbersicht > Windsurfen lernen >  >  Welche Lnge Variotampen fr Einsteiger

## Moonraker77

Aloha,

Will dieses Jahr mit Trapez fahren anfangen und denke mir, dass Variotampen erstmal das richtige ist um verschiedene Einstellungen auszuprobieren. 
Nur gibt's die North Vario Race in 2 Lngen 22'-28' oder 26'-32'. Welche sind fr nen Trapezeinsteiger besser geeignet? Und was ist der Unterschied zu den North Adjustor Tampen?

Cheers
Moonraker77

----------


## monnem

Bei der Trapeztampenlnge und Position gibt es unendlich viele persnliche Meinungen.
Deshalb schreibt wohl niemand. Ich kann nur meine Meinung schreiben, andere werden andere Dinge empfehlen. Erstens natrlich ein Hfttrapez, kein Sitztrapez. Dann wrde ich den 26-32 empfehlen und am Gabelbaum mit 30-35cm Abstand zwischen der rechten und linken Leine montieren (Da werden schon Viele anderer Meinung sein). Sehr wichtig finde ich, das der Trapezhaken an der Spitze nicht zu lang umgebogen ist. Habe erst krzlich jemanden bei 8Grad unter einem Segel herausgezogen. War im Trapez eingehakt und wurde dann unter das Wasser gedrckt. Da war die Spitze nach der Biegung noch ber 3cm lang. Das finde ich persnlich gefhrlich, da Weg zum Aushaken sehr lang ist. Ist die Spitze nur kurz umgebogen, kommt man schneller raus und kann die Leine im Notfall eher mit der Hand abstreifen.

----------


## lumpii1

Auch mein Tipp:
fahre 28-30inch. Da hast du die beste Hebelwirkungen um Ben abzufangen. 
Du hast einen groen Segelpositionsspielraum.
Du kannst den Hintern schn weit rausstrecken und das Segel bleibt mglichst aufrecht (es fngt damit am besten Wind ein).
Du kannst dich leicht ein/aushaken.
Fr mehr Infos check die PDFs von Guy Cribb. Wenn du die Dinger durchgelesen hast brauchst du dir nie mehr den Surf oder sonstiges Lehrbuch kaufen  :Wink:

----------

